
NYPD Study: Implicit Bias Training Changes Minds, Not Necessarily Behavior - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/2020/09/10/909380525/nypd-study-implicit-bias-training-changes-minds-not-necessarily-behavior
======
raxxorrax
I had mandatory bias training as an infant and these "psychologists" can fuck
right off.

~~~
cmendel
Would you care to elaborate?

~~~
raxxorrax
No.

I don't know most details since I was an infant, but it was explained to me
later. It was in Germany, not the US.

Allegedly I had an eye reaction after being shown some images. As a result I
was shown some form of corrective movie, which I also know nothing about. Hope
it wasn't too traumatic. I don't know who is responsible, I don't think it is
still being practiced.

What I do know is that I like to get grifters around non-falsifiable bias
booted as soon as possible, so maybe it didn't work quite right in my case.

Sounds just as crazy to me as it might sound to you.

